# How To Support A Drywall Patch For Hole In The Wall?



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

I have several 1ft by 2ft holes in the drywall walls.I want to patch them with drywall pieces.My question is aside from 1 or 2 studs how will i support the other sides of the drywall patches that get no stud support.Should i make braces/support from 4inch wide drywall strips and secure those along the edges of the hole for the new drywall patch to rest on and be screwed into?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

_This is in the DIY Tips section, but I'll run it here too._
_WT_

Got a hole in your drywall that needs patching? Remember the unsightly “bump” you left last time you tried this? Well, here’s the way around that embarrassing hassle.

· Cut the hole out to a nice, clean square or rectangle.
· Screw in a couple of pieces of “backer” wood across the inside of the hole. (1 x 3 works nicely) You just make them about 4” longer than the hole edges, and screw through the drywall to hold them against the inside of the hole. This is what you will screw your patch to. Sink the screws in a little deeper than you normally do for regular drywall faces. And screw within an inch to an inch and a half of the edge of the hole... no farther out.
· Cut a square or rectangle piece of drywall 2” bigger (in both directions) than the hole.
· Lay the piece face down on a square edged working surface.
· Scribe a cut all around the edges, 2-1/8” (heavy) in from the outside. These cuts will each go all the way to the ends of the piece.
· Now slide the piece over, past the edge of the work surface so one of the cuts is right over the edge.
· Bump the overhang with your hand till it breaks.
· Let the broken piece hang over the edge, and starting at one top corner, peel the rock off the face paper... leaving the face paper intact.
· Rotate the direction of the piece, and do this same “peeling” technique to the three remaining edges.
· Now “dry fit” the patch in the hole and carefully cut the face paper of the wall around the perimeter of the full patch. This means your scribed cut will be 2” bigger than the hole.
· Take the patch back out, and peel that 2” strip of face paper off the wall, all the way around the hole. (You may have to use the point of your utility knife a little here.)
· Mix some mud a little wetter than usual, and *generously* cover all the exposed rock around the hole.
· Put the patch back in the hole, and hold it in place with a couple of screws.
· With a wet sponge, slightly moisten the loose paper edges of the patch... just slightly, you don’t want it soppy.
· Now, wipe the paper edges of the patch with a small, wet D/W knife, just like you would real drywall tape, squeezing out all the excess mud from the edges.
· Fill the screw holes......... and you’re done with the bed coat. The rest of your finishing comes a little later just like normal drywall work.

What you will find with this technique is that there will be no problems trying to hide the normally taped edges of the patch. The paper edges of the patch imbed into the space where you removed that 2” ring around the hole, leaving a completely flush surface.

FREE "EXTRA" HINT:
You can get a little neater job if you clip off about a half inch, diagonally, from the four corners of the patch paper face before you do your wall scribing. That way, you do not have to contend with any pointy corners that seem to sometimes like to curl up.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

I like to use strips of 3/4" or for smaller patches, 1/2" plywood. roughly 2-3" inches wide but whatever length +6" inches on top and bottom or either side whatever the case might be. Just hold the plywood and and put in a few screws and you'll be ready to go


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

How about one of these little guys? I've never used them --and I've seen versions for much smaller holes on Ask This Old House shows in the past but can't seem to find the product anymore (it was on one of their "what is it?" segments)...


----------



## bwalley (Feb 10, 2009)

dsq said:


> I have several 1ft by 2ft holes in the drywall walls.I want to patch them with drywall pieces.My question is aside from 1 or 2 studs how will i support the other sides of the drywall patches that get no stud support.Should i make braces/support from 4inch wide drywall strips and secure those along the edges of the hole for the new drywall patch to rest on and be screwed into?


Do a Hot Patch.

http://littleitalygem.blogspot.com/2008/01/drywall-hot-patch.html


----------



## dsq (Feb 7, 2009)

A hot patch is only for small holes less than 3inches and not located were people or furniture might touch.
The holes i am talking about are 1ft and greater.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Do as nearly everyone else has said, use the backer pieces...and they could be in combination with the hot patch method.... or this or this or this. My point is there are MANY ways to accomplish what you're doing... and all will yield the same results IF you put the time in to make it right.

Good luck!


----------



## bwalley (Feb 10, 2009)

dsq said:


> A hot patch is only for small holes less than 3inches and not located were people or furniture might touch.
> The holes i am talking about are 1ft and greater.


A hot patch would be fine for your situation, but since you know so much about patching drywall why bother to ask?


----------

